# Solved: 'connection reset' on localhost



## kbazsi (Mar 3, 2006)

I have Apache, PHP, MySQL on Windows XP Professional.
Until now it worked fine, but today I can't load my pages.
If I stoped the antivirus (NOD32) then with Firefox almoust work, and with IE the small files are loaded ( < 100 kB ). If I try to download a file ( >100 kB ) with IE I got "The connection with the server was reset", with FF i got nothing ( no error, no file ).
In the last few days I worked on a flash, so I don't now exactly when things get wrong.

Any idea where to start?


----------



## SNewman (Feb 26, 2006)

There may be a problem with your Apache and/or PHP configuration. If memory serves correctly, there is a variable for max download size in either the Apache or PHP configuration. If you got Apache, PHP, and MySQL in a single bundle, chances are that the max download variable is set very low (makers of the package don't want all the outsiders hogging your PC resources).

For information on viewing and modifying your Apache and/or PHP configuration, check Google. I would post a link, but frankly I'm too lazy right now


----------



## kbazsi (Mar 3, 2006)

The antivirus was the problem. After the uninstall, evrithing works.


----------

